
Google Automatically Adds Scroll to Text Fragment to Search Results on Chrome - SaijoGeorge
https://tldrmarketing.com/seo/google-automatically-adds-scroll-to-text-fragment-to-featured-snippets-in-serps-on-chrome/
======
yamboy1
I honestly dislike this feature, because it leads to very messy looking urls
with lots of url escapes in them, as well as the whole `#:~:text` thing: (you
might need to click on the url to see the escapes)

[https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/198590/what-is-a-
bi...](https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/198590/what-is-a-bind-
mount#:~:text=A%20bind%20mount%20is%20an,the%20same%20as%20the%20original).

------
SaijoGeorge
Google has been criticized by some experts for implementing the feature in
Chrome by default since the feature can have some privacy issues. Here is a
tweet
[https://twitter.com/pes10k/status/1229835239565905921](https://twitter.com/pes10k/status/1229835239565905921)
by Peter Snyder Security Researcher @ Brave and another comment from David
Baron from Mozilla [https://github.com/mozilla/standards-
positions/issues/194#is...](https://github.com/mozilla/standards-
positions/issues/194#issuecomment-566719528).

And it looks like Google is now automatically adding Scroll To Text Fragment
to Featured Snippets in Search results, this basically means that if you are
on Chrome and click on the Featured Snippet they can automatically scroll and
take you to the section of the page where the snippet was lifted from.

Try searching for
[https://www.google.com/search?q=Will+emojis+and+HTML+tags+wo...](https://www.google.com/search?q=Will+emojis+and+HTML+tags+work+with+FAQPage+Schema)
on Chrome Desktop. I was able to trigger them from Australia.

Another interesting thing is that it __only happens in Chrome __, Edge and
Firefox did not show them and in some cases, the Featured Snippet did not
appear as well, kinda makes the SERPs on other browsers feel quite inferior
IMHO.[https://www.google.com/search?q=faq+page+Structured+data+typ...](https://www.google.com/search?q=faq+page+Structured+data+type+definitions)
– try clicking on different browsers.

Even when the Featured Snippets are shown in these other browsers they don’t
get the Scroll To Text Fragment treatment.
[https://www.google.com/search?q=scroll+to+text+fragment](https://www.google.com/search?q=scroll+to+text+fragment)
– try clicking on different browsers.

Obviously these other browsers don’t support Scroll To Text Fragment so it’s
pointless to show them right, well in the case of Firefox yeah but Edge runs
on Chromium and Scroll To Text Fragment actually works on it. Try clicking on
[https://tldrmarketing.com/about-
us/#:~:text=Does%20Konami%20...](https://tldrmarketing.com/about-
us/#:~:text=Does%20Konami%20mean%20anything%20to%20you%3F) on Edge.

From what I can see all Featured Snippets are getting the Scroll To Text
Fragment treatment on Chrome desktop, would love to see examples when it’s
not.

